# Missing valve box.



## Batpig (Sep 27, 2021)

I moved into a home a little over a year ago that had an 
irritation system that was in very poor shape, to the point where it wasn’t advertised in the listing. It’s an extensive system with 24 zones over 3 acres or so. 

I love a good project, so have been slowly getting things back in running shape. I’ve got 21 of the zones up and running, but I haven’t located the last valve box. It’s what I would consider the least important set of zones, so not a huge issue, but I’d like to get it running if I can. Any suggestions on the “easiest” way to locate the box?

These zones were part of the system considered “abandoned” by the previous owners, so it could be buried under dirt, landscaping, etc. One of the three zones actually shows continuity when testing from the controller, but I’ve only located a couple of the heads that are part of the 3 zones.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Chat R box


Amazon.com : chatterbox valve locator


----------



## Batpig (Sep 27, 2021)

Beautiful! I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Batpig said:


> Beautiful! I’ll give it a try.


Good luck 
Make sure the water pressure is off when you do it.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

great invention. I wish I had this years ago.

also love the IDing ideas.


----------



## Batpig (Sep 27, 2021)

Got the chat-r-box, and it works great. Unfortunately, even with one of the 3 valves still showing continuity, we weren’t able to find the box, so either the valve isn’t actually functional, or it’s too buried to hear. Looks like I’ll be stuck digging hole to try to find it.


----------

